

What happened during my 30 days on a liquid superfood - spindritf
http://www.raptitude.com/2014/08/what-happened-during-my-30-days-on-a-liquid-superfood/

======
donbro
Wow. It sounds like you are experiencing being satisfied by your food. Very
good. Also worth thinking about is how much of junk like high fructose oil
hydrogenated components that you are _not_ consuming daily.

